# Swift Bolero 2012



## bollywood (Oct 5, 2012)

We bought our Swift Bolero in March this year. 5.5 months later we have found out that we have major water ingress under 2 windows and after a frustrating trip to france found we had an intermittent 12v issue whereby the awning light would stay on but after a little fiddling we could manage to get it to go out until finally we had to disconnect the leisure battery as nothing we did made any difference ! To say that we are extremely dissappointed in the situation we now find ourselves in is an understatement

I have sought advice from Citizens Advice and have now sent the customary Sales of Goods Act letter to the dealer asking for a full refund. The dealer has recently responded completely ignoring our request for a refund and stating that they are going to repair the windows under warranty and that the PSU / control panel had locked out so after disconnecting and re-booting the system everything is now working. 

is it worth pursuing this for a full refund do you think as my understanding is that in court the judge would rule that a satisfactory conclusion would be that it is repaired ?? We have lost all confidence in the vehicle, how do we know it is not leaking anywhere else and also whilst they have re-booted the electric system because it had locked out surely this could not account for the intermittent issues prior to the lights staying on all the time ?? if we took it back we may have these problems again.

Your views would be very welcome.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Dont be so unrealistic !!!

NO WAY are the faults bad enough to warrant you rejecting the whole vehicle, especially after so much time.

The dealer has stated he will repair the defect and, being realistic, thats all you can reasonably expect him to do, and what the warranty is there for. Would you expect everyone with a niggling fault to get a full refund after 6 months ????

As for the electrical fault it would appear from your comments that all now works as it should. So the fault HAS been put right

If you feel THAT strongly I would suggest you seek out a solicitor and have one of the "half hour for free" chats and see what they say. My money is on them saying what I have. 

Yes these things are frustrating but its hardly worth making yourself ill over is it ???

You STILL have 18 months worth of warranty left.


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*belero*

i agree plod give them time to fix it


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

I wouldnt call major water ingress a "niggle".As has been discussed on this forum before damp is the biggest killer of motorhomes.
If you have major water ingress after 5.5 months i would say that is a major concern.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Only if he is going to replace the sides of the mh that have been affected by damp 

joe


----------



## Oscarmax (Mar 3, 2011)

would you you buy a 5.5 month old motorhome which has water damage/damp repairs.

I would not ?


----------

